# NASA is altering true colours of Mars photos!!



## blackpearl (Jul 22, 2007)

I should call this *Breaking News.*

Evidence has arisen that proves that NASA has been tampering with the colour images of Mars and changing them from an Earth-like environment into a red inhospitable environment.

Look at some of the pictures below:

*www.libertythink.com/totalinformation/BlueMars_files/mars-spirit-sundial.gif

What happened? The *blue* has changed into *red*. Also the *green* tab has turned into *orange*, because _green is a combination of blue and yellow_. If you change the blue component into red, *yellow* + *red* will give *orange*, exactly what happened in the picture. This means: All green elements in the complete picture have changed into orange, and all blue elements have changed into red!




Now look at some other pictures. The following one is the real picture of a Mars landscape. *Notice the Earth like blue sky.*


*www.enterprisemission.com/images/colors/image15.jpg


Now look at the NASA version of the same image.


*www.enterprisemission.com/images/colors/image16.jpg

*See the difference?*




Also see this classic picture of Mars that we have seen so many times. Infact, Mars came to be known as the Red Planet because of such images.



*www.libertythink.com/totalinformation/BlueMars_files/2001-24-a-web.jpg



But that is not how Mars really looks. There is no evidence of any redness as evident from the actual images below.



*www.enterprisemission.com/images/colors/image20_small.jpg


*Why on earth... or rather why on Mars is NASA faking the images??* 

*www.libertythink.com/totalinformation/BlueMars.htm
*www.enterprisemission.com/colors.htm  -- this site has lot of evidences.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2007)

Its a conspiracy, Martians are the reason we got computers & the international space station & breast implants for Pamela , NASA don't want us to know all this.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 22, 2007)

beoz they need to colonies ter before others cud


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 22, 2007)

*www.atsnn.com/marscolors.html


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 23, 2007)

NASA is always involved in some kind of conspiracies  
there are people who still believe that landin of man on moon was fake


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 23, 2007)

Its not NASA but someone else I can't talk about who's interfering in NASA's work.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not sure of a conspiracy theory here.. The pictures taken by Hubble Space Telescope is actually black and white... NASA photoshops this and adds colours so that details can be appreciated much better.. 
Something similar must be the case with MArs pictures also, I think..!


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 23, 2007)

gr8 ideas man...every1 around d globe knows dat, NASA is showing us the mars with a diff eye..and ppl r believing it...


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 23, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> *www.atsnn.com/marscolors.html



I went through the explanations provided here as well as on badastronomy.com, but I'm not entirely convinced.

Both of them states that the Blue tab used in the sundial is very bright in the infra red region, i.e. they reflect infra red light which is invisible to the eye but visible to the camera because they used an infra red filter. That's why the blue tab appeared red. Now he also states that the colours in the image were adjusted so that they represent the true colours as close as possible. Now how on earth a camera with an infra red filter could represent the "true" colours? Does human eye see infra red? So all the redness in the image is due to infra red which is invisible to the human eye. So any person on Mars would not see the red in Mars becauseits in the infra red region. How does that make a "representation" of "true" colours of Mars? Thats ridiculous.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Now how on earth a camera with an infra red filter could represent the "true" colours? Does human eye see infra red? So all the redness in the image is due to infra red which is invisible to the human eye. So any person on Mars would not see the red in Mars becauseits in the infra red region. How does that make a "representation" of "true" colours of Mars? Thats ridiculous.


i completely agree wid you over this point. true colour and 'ME' don't go wid each other!!   in fact, thats the principle of 'my' usage  That explanation is pure crap and BS. even a layman will understand that! that point is purely absure and foolish.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 25, 2007)

conspiracy.
But, tough to believe. Really tough to believe. It's by NASA!!!!!


----------



## cyberscriber (Jul 26, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> there are people who still believe that landin of man on moon was fake



I do believe in that


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 26, 2007)

Really this is consipracy!!! It means some other photos provided earlier by NASA are possible to be edited before releasing according to 'their' own theory of colors?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 26, 2007)

So?what does @OP want to tell=there is full greenery in mars and we can get coconuts there 


			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> NASA is always involved in some kind of conspiracies
> there are people who still believe that landin of man on moon was fake





			
				cyberscriber said:
			
		

> I do believe in that


 +1  count me too
US is build upon lies(dont flame me  )


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 27, 2007)

ha ha ha ha very true...
NASA=fake stories....


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jul 29, 2007)

by the way, since when have planets become inhospitable due to lack of good colours?


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jul 29, 2007)

thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> by the way, since when have planets become inhospitable due to lack of good colours?



Since NASA says so, of course!


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 29, 2007)

FTW ! 
Why would NASA want to alter the true colors ? What would they gain ?
I smell conspiracy against NASA.

BTW I am from Mars


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 29, 2007)

red planet = inhospitable place
May be they are doing this intensionally or not.

NASA or any other space agency in future will certainly try to  manipulate its atmosphere and surface for life through microorganisms .And we will be still sitting here doubting abt "Appolo Moon Missions"


----------



## codred (Jul 30, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> So any person on Mars would not see the red in Mars becauseits in the infra red region. How does that make a "representation" of "true" colours of Mars? Thats ridiculous.



well, in my knowledge i know that there are some very sophisticated imaging softwares with NASA which help them to potray Mars in "true color". i have seen those on National Geographic.

but yes wotever we get to hear about any space pragramme/mission we hear it through NASA. n obviously NASA will not be happy if some other space agency or other country colonizes outer space, so there is always a possibility of US govt backed NASA could be doing some undercover stuff. its always trying to maintain the monopoly in space arena.




			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> NASA is always involved in some kind of conspiracies
> there are people who still believe that landin of man on moon was fake



i believe in that... i have seen a CD in which it clearly shows about so many technical errors in that US moon landing video, it was all shooted in a specially constructed studio on earth [in US of course].

NASA faked it under the pressure of US govt bcoz Russia was fast moving ahead in space programs in those days, n Russia had already landed Armstrong on moon few months before the NASA moon landing.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2007)

it seems to me many times that US thinks that whole earth and universe is their property.. they behave like this.. well sometime before they were selling land on MOON.. my god... we call it chanda mama  so its our land too.. how can a american sell land on moon.. who gave the rights.. isn't it bad..


----------



## rahul.ims (Aug 6, 2007)

codred said:
			
		

> well, in my knowledge i know that there are some very sophisticated imaging softwares with NASA which help them to potray Mars in "true color". i have seen those on National Geographic.
> 
> but yes wotever we get to hear about any space pragramme/mission we hear it through NASA. n obviously NASA will not be happy if some other space agency or other country colonizes outer space, so there is always a possibility of US govt backed NASA could be doing some undercover stuff. its always trying to maintain the monopoly in space arena.
> 
> ...


 
 god only knows d truth about the americans.....they r just A** H****


----------



## mustang (Aug 6, 2007)

These photos are really extremely very different from their originals. If the colors were changed by "scientific point of view", they changed a sharp, contrast rich photo into a blurry, contrast poor picture. They seem to have temperately altered the colors to make Mars look inhospitable and dusty. The real version by Laney is so detailed, that you can see a fantastic pile of rocks:  I think that,There might be several reasons. Maybe this anomaly on Mars has something to do with it:


----------



## rahul.ims (Aug 7, 2007)

hi cud ne1 tell me that y the NASA is doing this kindda conspiracy.....
y does it need to change the color of the mars ans showcase it as a dirty place


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 7, 2007)

rahul.ims said:
			
		

> hi cud ne1 tell me that y the NASA is doing this kindda conspiracy.....
> y does it need to change the color of the mars ans showcase it as a dirty place



Hmm. Well, first of all, I don't know if you can call this hard evidence. Just because one article says that, just because a few pics claim that...you can't start believing that its a conspiracy. You need more proof for such a claim (more reliable sources, mainly)

As for why...(after this, everything I say could be horribly wrong or stupid. So, don't flame me too much >_>) 
If you DO chose to believe that they're editing the pictures, then we should go back to the fact that NASA is an American orginazation. So, logically, if they ARE hiding something from the world, its probable that its for either their gain in the future (don't ask me how- I've never been to mars) or to carry on with studies that are exclusively theirs now that the world thinks of the planet as nothing more than a big red ball of dust. 

If there was some sign of life on Mars then there would obviously be a hype. Astronomers from all planets would center their attention there, all countries would probably put their efforts into getting there too. (Why? Because thats what humans are like. If someone hears theres a sale going on in a shop nearby, everyone will flock towards that one shop)

...Or maybe its nothing like that at all  Well, I'm done conspiracing!


----------



## codred (Aug 9, 2007)

i heard from a london based company CEO on TV saying," If u have money then u can buy any damn thing". 
mind here that this perticular company [sorry im not remembering its name] literally fulfills any damn requests from hollywood celebs or any other billionaire, LITERALLY ANYTHING...!!!!

so m trying to say is if i have money then why cant i buy a plot on MOON..???
there r people to sell such sites & there r people to buy... so wotz the big deal!!!

these billionaires probably dont know how to spend their over-flowing money, so there r people who help these respected billionaires to spend..!!

now coming back to moon, US think-tanks/strategists have suggested the govt to claim the moon as their so-called-property.... WHY??????

coz moon consists of vast reserve of HELIUM-3. n US has planned to extract/mine as much helium as possible.... WHY?????

coz one can use it in thermo-nuclear reactors for electric power generation. Its is believed that after 50-70 years all our known sources of non-renewable energy will get over, so scientists believe that helium-3 will be the only other option to be used in specially designed thermo-nuclear reactors. and if any single country gets hold of it then it can literally rule the planet earth as rest of the countries will become consumers.

Fusion of Helium-3 with deuterium, an isotope of hydrogen, produces a proton and an alpha particle and releases vast amounts of energy. One kg of helium-3 fused with 0.67 kg of deuterium, generates about 19 mega-watt years of energy.

According to Prof Gerald Kulcinski, University of Wisconsin, a specialist in fusion reactors, helium-3 fusion with deuterium produces little residual radioactivity, whereas deuterium-tritium fusion releases 80 per cent of their energy in the form of neutrons. Helium-3 is thus a perfect, nonpolluting fuel. According to one estimate, 40 metric tons of helium-3 has the energy equivalence of all the power pumped in- to the US grid in 2005.

In 1988, Kulcinski estimated that solar wind deposited 1.1 million tons of helium-3 on the moon. 
The amount of helium-3 available on earth is about 300 kg arising as a byproduct of the maintenance of nuclear weapons. 

It could continue to produce about 15 kg annually. The road to the moon is not very crowded. 

Guess what... Currently, USA, Russia, China, Europe, Japan and even our own beloved country India intend to explore the lunar landscape.

India has scheduled for launching its first mission to the moon (Chandrayaan-1) by 2007-2008.

So that was the moon story 

oops... i strayed away from the main topic... lol


----------

